# Chauvet 1300 for $117 w/ free shipping



## thefireguy (Oct 1, 2007)

It sounds like a pretty good deal but I need a continuous fogger. I'm not sure that this particular has that option.


----------



## thefireguy (Oct 1, 2007)

Never mind i confirmed that the controller has a continuous option but I'm not familiar with chauvet fog machines I usually buy the V-950 by VEI but at under half the price maybe I should look into it I need 3 more for this year and remember Froggy's fog is the best for your machine and don't forget to clear your machine with distiled water after your halloween use and store it. Hope that helps.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

mine just shipped.


----------

